
7 things you should know about Vue.js - rmason
https://www.pointofvue.net/2017/04/05/7-things-you-should-know-about-vue-js/
======
Safety1stClyde
Seems like yet more of the endless JavaScript churning: Yui, jquery, angular,
react, vue, in less than ten years.

> Like most modern front-end JavaScript frameworks these days, Vue is fast.
> ‘How fast?’, you ask. This article on medium and the official docs have
> detailed write ups of Vue’s performance compared to other popular front end
> frameworks like React and Angular 2.

How can vue.js be faster than "vanilla JavaScript"? It is not possible for
something written in javascript to be faster than javascript.

